# Necesito contador de 10 bits



## juankillo (Jun 3, 2008)

Hola a todos, necesito para una aplicacion utilizar algun integrado que haga de contador binario, muy similar o igual al 74LS163, solo que este es de 4 bits. Los hay mayores o me tengo que montar uno de 8 bits con dos de 4 por ejemplo? gracias, y saludos!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 3, 2008)

Si es binario utiliza un cd4040,/se puede alimentar a 5V es compatible) y si necesitas mas pastilla 74hct4040 o 74hc4040


----------



## juankillo (Jun 3, 2008)

Muchas gracias, es lo que necesitaba! Saludos.


----------

